

Ask HN: Recommend a book on Machine Learning and/or Graph Theory? - spxdcz

Hey HN'ers.<p>A couple of us are part-way through developing our next app (http://pageradius.com/), and the more we get into it, the deeper we're getting into machine learning and graph theory (including frequent itemsets, association rules, bayesian classification, clustering, and so on).<p>We've scoured the web for as much info as we can and are making pretty good progress, but really want to get stuck into a solid, well-edited book that explains these concepts clearly - we're really loving these subjects.<p>Any recommendations?<p>Thanks!
======
mindcrime
It isn't published yet, but you can get the early access (MEAP) of _Machine
Learning in Action_ from Manning:

<http://www.manning.com/pharrington/>

A good basic graph theory book is:

[http://www.amazon.com/Introductory-Graph-Theory-Gary-
Chartra...](http://www.amazon.com/Introductory-Graph-Theory-Gary-
Chartrand/dp/0486247759/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314381624&sr=1-1)

Depending on exactly what you're trying to do, you might also find some value
in something like:

[http://www.amazon.com/Network-Science-Applications-Ted-
Lewis...](http://www.amazon.com/Network-Science-Applications-Ted-
Lewis/dp/0470331887/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314381704&sr=1-2)

------
apsurd
Disclaimer: I'm a total n00b on this topic.

I'm trying to learn how to classify items as related within a dataset. I know
<http://directedge.com> does this (funded by yc, run by #wheels) so I had a
look at their articles which are a helpful beginners intro.
<http://directededge.com/tech.html>

In one of the articles #wheels recommends
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596529321>

so I'm going to pick that one up but to be clear I really have no idea if this
book addresses graph theory specifically; at this point anything and
everything is helpful to me.

------
bradleyy
Hilary Mason's machine learning video is good:

<http://oreilly.com/catalog/0636920017493>

It's more of a primer, but it seems like most of the other material assumes
that you're already a practitioner. It does have enough depth to actually be
somewhat proficient after watching it.

------
glimcat
The Elements of Statistical Learning is pretty good. It's also available for
free.

<http://www-stat.stanford.edu/~tibs/ElemStatLearn/>

------
spxdcz
I realise somebody asked a similar question about Graph Theory books already -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=865749> \- but that discussion is two
years old, and I was hoping there'd be something newer by now!

Also, I've found this free online (downloadable) book on Graph Theory to be
really useful: <http://code.google.com/p/graph-theory-algorithms-book/>

------
pmiller2
For graph theory, I recommend Doug West's _Introduction to Graph Theory_.
[http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Graph-Theory-Douglas-
West...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Graph-Theory-Douglas-
West/dp/0130144002) It's somewhat expensive, but worth the price. Also, Doug
is a cool dude.

------
iamsidd2k7
Whats missing on the list is interesting works of Jon Kleinberg. Hes CS
professor at CMU checkout this link
<http://www.cs.cornell.edu/home/kleinber/networks-book/>

------
linhir
I would suggest Pattern Recognition and Machine Learning by Bishop.

